# Sources for Carp Gear:



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I figured with all the interest in the forum and the threads, it would be good the post the various online sites we know of and opinions of service if you have used them or of their site, i.e. gear selection, ease of use, prices, things like that......

I received some stuff from wacker via my mom for christmas....she thought the site was pretty easy to use and service was great...

I've also checked out specialist tackle, Bennett's, ACS(sometimes the e-store won't load up for me?) and Tackle Box. I had a Tackle Box catalog.....pretty good selection. Keep in mind shipping costs......I believe for just one reel from Bennett's to be ship to the US the shipping alone was about $50.

How 'bout you guys?

Also japantackle.com is a pretty good source for some highend reels and customs/limited edition reels....


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I am a BIG fan of Specialist Tackle in the UK.You can NOT beat
the shipping costs with them I dont think?They have outstanding
service,and my orders(even BIG orders) arrive in 3 days or less!
I havent ordered from their Ny store yet,but Iam sure you cant
go wrong.Never heard a negative comment yet!

Leslies or Luton is another great shop,but their shipping IS
pretty high for some reason???

Tackle Box is Always top notch with sevice,shipping IS a bit
high from them as well though.

ACS- Great! have an excelent selection of goods here in the USA.
Fast shipping and great service!Best shop in US right now IMO.

Wacker Baits--always great to order from.Paul is a great guy
with great service!Just wish he had alot of the stuff advertized
in stock when ordering.Or at least list the status of the Item 
on the site,ect?

Royal Carp-Free shipping with $50(?) purchace.I ordered some
150lbs+ of bait form them and it arrived in 3 days with a few extra
items included,shiped free!The goods are not that great,but the 
prices are affordable!

I am anxious to try out PS fishing and Concept Baits!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah, I forgot about Royal Carp......I wasn't too impressed with their selection. It's a start though, as fas as having carp tackle shops in the US 

Bennett's has a great website, ranks up there with Specialist.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Ive got a VERY VERY long list of tackle sources, much too many to list and put links up tonight...but i will get them on here.

I agree with Greg and his list..except Royal Carp..they have nothing i would like , want or couldnt do without.

my top picks are Specialist Tackle LLC in NY, Rob is a great guy to deal with and ive bought a ton of stuff from him and have always just paid shipping from NY to Columbus...thats it, even when hes had stuff shipped directly from their store in UK.

Wackerbaits...i do gripe on Pauls shop, but thats just because he needs to keep better updates on his site and keep gear STOCKED up better. PLUS he needs to do a way better job in packaging his stuff he sends to you...the big box with everything wrapped in newspaper just throw in is dumb .But other than that he is top notch to deal with...fast service.

ACS is coming on very strong and i foresee them taking over the lead in the biggest and best USA carp tackle store. They are growing fast and getting ready to change web sites and get rid of that junky one they have now..thank God.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok let see:


http://www.dynamite-baits.co.uk/
http://www.fishrite.co.uk/
http://www.nashtackle.co.uk/
http://www.telephonetackle.com/shop/asp/
http://www.tacklebox.co.uk/
http://www.monstertackle.de/
http://www.solartackle.co.uk/
http://www.carpfishingdirect.com/catalog/
http://www.carp-angling.com/
http://www.castaway-tackle.co.uk/
http://www.climaxtackle.com/
http://www.leslies-luton.co.uk/
http://www.shortferry.co.uk/endtackle/index.asp
http://www.essexangling.com/
https://www.bosfish.co.uk/f_index.html
http://www.gardnertackle.co.uk/
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c...15&PHPSESSID=4d30f4edffbbc33920e0fbb458391711
http://www.brentwoodangling.co.uk/index.html
http://www.supercatch.co.uk/
http://www.x2tackle.com/ENGELS/index2.htm
http://websites.ntl.com/~angling/bait-companies.html
http://www.chsmith.com.au/Tackle.html
http://www.bevancarptackle.co.uk/shop/index.html?target=dept_151.html&lang=en-gb
http://www.freedomfeeds.com/store/index.php
http://www.anglingtechnicsbaitboats.co.uk/boatdescriptions.htm#
http://www.daminternational.com/

When you guys finish with them, let me know i got a LOT more links.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice list Scott,But which ones accually ship here?  

Also, Bennets of Shefield have had a history of refuseing
to ship to the US.I don't know if they have changed their
minds again or what?


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

what is more enjoyable for you guys - shopping for the gear or actually fishing? I do not spend too much money on the gear, but I find it really exciting when I get this little package form eBay etc.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Does Specialist Tackle LLC in NY have a US website?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

rooster, nope.. they have or can get what the UK site shows though..


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

PAYARA said:


> Nice list Scott,But which ones accually ship here?
> 
> Also, Bennets of Shefield have had a history of refuseing
> to ship to the US.I don't know if they have changed their
> minds again or what?



Bennets will ship stateside if your order is more than two hundred quids worth.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Mark....what,is Bennets better than the other shops?
Wont ship here unless you spend 200 quid with them?Well to
hell with that and them!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Why would any company of store refuse a paying customer???


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

I think its because of all the paperworks they gotta go thru to get it here.. i could be wrong..


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

crappielooker said:


> I think its because of all the paperworks they gotta go thru to get it here.. i could be wrong..


You are right Ak...and dollars of course...an overseas order is an exception for them(last time I looked they were the biggest mail order tackle company in the UK) so it involves more time..which is more expense etc etc. They obviously don't need the business over here.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I could see if some one wanted to order a pack of hooks and spool of line. However, if I want to order a $300 Daiwa and they don't care enough to establish a broad customer base........that's their loss. There are plenty of places that will ship, if they are reluctant to get in on the American market that is willing to pay the higher costs...........oh well


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

doood.. seriously.. if i have $300 to spend on a reel, i would NOT be buying from anywhere in europe.. i would buy it from japan instead.. it seems less of a headache and less cost.. 
another option you have right now, is to get with specialist in NY and tell them what u want BEFORE the end of the month.. it will save you some money on shipping.. i think they told me that they have a container coming soon.. if you order soon, it will be coming along in that container..
BUT that's just my opinion..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Good point........POOP SQUEEZER


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Most stores will sell WORLD-WIDE if they are a sizable enough company. Some smaller shops dont want to hassel with it or customs.

As far who will ship to USA, when in dought send them an e-mail asking.
I know most will, but only a select few offer great FASTservice, if i cant get my goods in less than 5-6 days, i will NOT deal with them..period.

For anyone wanting to know about Specialist Tackle in NY, go to their web site in the UK, find what you want, then either call or e-mail Pete or Rob Henwood and they'll take good care of you.
http://www.specialist-tackle.co.uk/

USA, NewYork.
E-mail:
[email protected]
Phone#:
1-315-388-5912
Address:
12508 State Highway 37, Waddington, NY 13694 
USA web adrress:
http://www.riverviewofwaddington.com/index.html

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

deep down inside you know you are fascinated as much as me..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah......reeaalll deep down.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Ak is VERY correct, i got a few large items brought over last year through Specialist Tackle in their container, i only paid shipping from NY to Columbus. I wouldnt of been able to get those items normally because the cost of shipping alone was about the same price as for the item itself...geez us!

Lets face it, most BRIT companys keep everything to EUROPE and i dont think they like to deal with us Americans...which is fine, atleast as long as the good Shops like Specialist are smart enough to see the BIG picture in buisness.
I send my buisness to their NY shop to support them...as long as they are here, i have a good connection to almost any UK carp goods i want.

If theres something you want and the "regular" USA shops dont have it on their web sites...contact Specialist...i sem to get more goods from them then anyone else now a days because you cant beat their selection or GREAT customer service.


And DO NOT forget our great Delkim connection here in the USA, give Iain S. at Angling Solutions a shout for anything that Delkim makes. Very highly recommended by many USA carp anglers too....I got mine through him too.
[email protected] 

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I wonder how the VAT plays into these shops refusing to ship to 
the US?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah, I saw the VAT thing......what's that about?


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Value Added Tax.It applies to the UK and the EU residence.
They have to deduct it from our orders.Its like 17% of the
order or something?Divide your order total in GBP by 1.175.
And then add shipping costs.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

VAT.....I know when they remove that dumb VAT it sure has saved me TONS of money, not sure really what it is and all that, but i know they all get taxed to death over there....just glad they remove that 17% for us.
Greg you might be right, they might loose money by selling to us...thats why they refuse to sell gear to the USA?

Scott


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

The VAT is basically just like your Sales Tax in the USA. It works in a little bit different way, but for the consumer it means the same - you pay extra. 
Now, if an EU country exports something, then the VAT does not apply. This is why they (if then know that) should not charge you VAT when you order from EU.

BTW - as you may think, the VAT is very often abused that way. A fraudalent company may claim that they sell somethig abroad while they actually do not.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW...so if its "like" a sales tax then someones getting badly over charged for goods(17% VAT)...and i thought 6%-7% sales tax here in the States was offensive ...GEEZ US!!

Scott


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

RiverRat said:


> WOW...so if its "like" a sales tax then someones getting badly over charged for goods(17% VAT)...and i thought 6%-7% sales tax here in the States was offensive ...GEEZ US!!
> 
> Scott


heh, 17% is actually one of the lowest VAT's in Europe... We have 22% and they consider to increase it. Do not even tell me... This is why living in the States is soooo much cheaper then in EU even if the wages are much lower here (compare $5.15 minimum wage in Ohio and 7.5 EURO minimum wage in Ireland).


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

www.johnsonrosstackle.co.uk

this is where I found the NG's for a good price


----------

